# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Ngành game Hàn Quốc hoạt động ra sao trong quý 3/2014?

## supports

Trong tháng 11 vừa qua, nhiều công ty game chủ lực của ngành game Hàn Quốc đã chính thức công bố thành tích của mình trong quý 3/2014. Ngoài trừ thành tích đáng khích lệ của các công ty game mobile như Com2uS, đại đa số doanh nghiệp game Hàn Quốc khác đều không đạt hiểu quả tốt trên thị trường quốc tế. Với bối cảnh thị trường nội địa đã gần đi đến mức bão hòa như thế, cố gắng cải thiện thị trường quốc tế là hướng đi cấp thiết đối với ngành game Hàn Quốc.
Sau đây, chúng ta sẽ cùng tìm hiểu chi tiết về tình hình hoạt động của các công ty game lớn nhất Hàn Quốc trong quý 3/2014.
*Nexon và NCsoft: Giữ vững tuyến nội địa và cố gắng nâng cao thị trường quốc tế*
Trong quý 3 vừa qua, Nexon đạt kim ngạch tiêu thụ 449,4 tỷ won (khoảng 8,700 tỷ VNĐ), lợi nhuận kinh doanh đạt 149 tỷ won, lợi nhuận ròng đạt 133,8 tỷ won. So sanh với thành tích ở cùng kỳ năm ngoái, kim ngạch tiêu thụ tăng 14%, lợi nhuận ròng tăng 69%, và lợi nhuận kinh doanh giảm 7%.

Nexon với con bài chủ lực là FIFA Online 3


Dựa theo tính toán từng khu vực, nhờ có động lực từ World Cup 2014 mà kim ngạch tiêu thụ nội địa của FIFA Online 3 và FIFA Online 3M đã mang lại doanh thu tăng 64% so với cùng kỳ năm ngoái, đat ngưỡng 196,8 tỷ won (khoảng gần 3,800 tỷ VNĐ). Bên cạnh đó, doanh thu từ thị trường Trung Quốc đạt 154,5 tỷ won, ngang bằng so với năm ngoái. Tuy nhiên, kim ngạch tiêu thụ ở thị trường Nhật Bản lại có phần giảm sút, đạt 71,2 tỷ won trong quý 3/2014, giảm 17% so với cùng kỳ năm ngoái.
Về phương diện NCsoft, kim ngạch tiêu thụ trong quý 3 vừa qua đạt 211,6 tỷ won (khoảng hơn 4,000 tỷ VNĐ), lợi nhuận kinh doanh đạt 81,3 tỷ won, và lợi nhuận ròng đạt 75,7 tỷ won. So với quý trước, thành tích của NCsoft tương đối tốt khi kim ngạch tiêu thụ giảm 1%, nhưng lợi nhuận kinh doanh tăng đến 25%, và lợi nhuận ròng tăng 43%. Nếu so sánh với cùng kỳ năm 2013, kim ngạch tiêu thụ, lợi nhuận kinh doanh và lợi nhuận ròng đều tăng cao tương ứng với 25%, 165% và 188%.


Mặc dù có thành tích của NCsoft ở thị trường nội địa là rất ấn tượng, nhưng đối với thị trường quốc tế thì lại chẳng có mấy điểm đáng chú ý. Trong quý 3/2014, kim ngạch tiêu thụ nội địa của NCsoft đạt 138,5 tỷ won, còn ở các khu vực nước ngoài đạt 73,1 tỷ won. Các sản phẩm mới ví như WildStar đã không đạt được hiệu quả mong đợi, khiến kim ngạch tiêu thụ ở nước ngoài sụt giảm mạnh so với quý 2, cụ thể đã giảm mất hơn 30 tỷ won từ 104,7 tỷ won xuống 73,1 tỷ won.
*NHN Entertainment, Neowiz Games, Wemade: Từ từ nâng cao thành tích*
Tổng kim ngạch tiêu thụ của NHN Entertainment trong quý 3/2014 đạt 136,2 tỷ won (khoảng 2,600 tỷ VNĐ), tổn thất kinh doanh là 6,2 tỷ won, lợi nhuận ròng đạt 11,9 tỷ won. So sánh với cùng kỳ năm ngoái, kim ngạch tiêu thụ đã bị giảm mất 11,2%, và lợi nhuận ròng bị giảm mất 24,5%, qua đó đi vào tình trạng báo động đỏ.
Kết quả thất bát của NHN có phần lớn nguyên do là bởi những sản phẩm ăn khách đều bị ảnh hưởng lớn từ chính sách hạn chế của Hàn Quốc đối với ngành game thời gian gần đây. Trong quý 3 vừa qua, kim ngạch tiêu thụ game PC đạt 69,2 tỷ won, game mobile đạt 49 tỷ won, so với cùng kỳ năm ngoái thì game PC bị giảm 39,4%, còn nền tảng NC có chút cải thiện, nhưng nếu cứ ở tình trạng bị hạn chế như hiện nay thì tổn thất sẽ còn gia tăng.


Thành tích của Neowiz Games trong quý 3/2014 cũng không mấy khả quan khi kim ngạch tiêu thụ đạt 43,9 tỷ won (khoảng 850 tỷ VNĐ), lợi nhuận kinh doanh đạt 2,9 tỷ won, lợi nhuận ròng đạt 1,1 tỷ won. So sánh số liệu này với cùng kỳ năm ngoái, ta có thể thấy sự sụt giảm thê thảm của cả 3 trị số kim ngạch tiêu thụ, lợi nhuận kinh doanh và lợi nhuận ròng lần lượt là 52%, 92% và 88%.
Công ty này cũng gặp tình trạng tương tự với NHN khi chịu ảnh hưởng mạnh mẽ từ chính sách hạn chế mới. Dựa trên tính toán theo từng khu vực cho thấy, kim ngạch nội địa đạt 14,6 tỷ USD, còn nước ngoài đạt 29,3 tỷ won, trong đó thì kim ngạch tiêu thụ ở nước ngoài cũng giảm 51% so với cùng kỳ năm ngoái.


WeMade là một cái tên khác phải chịu thua lỗ trong quý 3/2014, với kim ngạch tiêu thụ đạt 41,8 tỷ won (khoảng 810 tỷ VNĐ), tổn thất kinh doanh là 5,2 tỷ won, so với cùng kỳ năm ngoái thì kim ngạch tiêu thụ bị giảm mất 24%. Ngoài ra, kim ngạch tiêu thụ game mobile của WeMade trong quý vừa qua đạt 17,4 tỷ won, còn game online client đạt 24,3 tỷ won.
*Com2uS: Thành quả kinh người, thời đại của mobile lên đỉnh*
Công ty game mobile Com2uS đã trải qua một quý 3 với nhiều thành công mà ai cũng them muốn với kim ngạch tiêu thụ 86,8 tỷ won (khoảng gần 1,700 tỷ VNĐ), lợi nhuận kinh doanh đạt 46 tỷ won và lợi nhuận ròng 40,9 tỷ won, đây cũng là thành tích quý cao nhất trong một quý trong lịch sử công ty.

Summoners War là sản phẩm cực kỳ thành công của Com2uS


So sánh với quý 3/2013, kim ngạch tiêu thu, lợi nhuận kinh doanh và lợi nhuận ròng của Com2uS đã đạt mức tăng trưởng lần lượt là 438%, 45980% và 3165%, nếu so sánh với quý 2/2014 thì tăng lần lượt là 102%, 166% và 192%. Thực sự, đây là thành tích kinh người, thể hiện được sự phát triển thần tốc và khiến nhiều người phải thán phục của công ty game mobile trứ danh Hàn Quốc.
Cụ thể hơn, kim ngạch tiêu thụ ở thị trường nước ngoài trong quý 3/2014 của Com2uS cũng rất đáng chú ý với 69,3 tỷ won, tăng trưởng 806% so với cùng kỳ năm ngoái, và kim ngạch nội địa đạt 17,5 tỷ won, tăng trưởng 106% so với cùng kỳ năm ngoái.
>>*Game Hàn Quốc tích cực thâu tóm các thị trường mới nổi*

----------

